# Yellow Pine Bowl



## PaulQ (Feb 17, 2010)

Just finished turning a 9 inch diameter bowl. The significance of this is that for the 1st time I didn't cut right through the bottom. I'll get a buddy of mine to take a picture since I'm not a photographer!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

I am looking forward for some pictures also. I have been thinking of trying some pine.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glad to hear you didn't make a funnel. Post some pic's.


----------

